# storm pics from Jan 2008



## redplow (Nov 17, 2008)

I am tired of no snow this year, so i figured i would check out and share some of my pics from last year.


----------



## redplow (Nov 17, 2008)

a couple more for ya's

My favorite is my chevy towing the ford(other plow truck). In my mind that is how it should be.

notice that there were 3 total chevys out on the road that day 2 of which were towing fords. wesport


----------

